# PCT for inyectable winstrol only cycle



## virtuosofalp (Apr 16, 2016)

Hey guys, first of all, sorry for my english.

Yes i know i fcked up with this cycle, i thought the guy who sold it to me knew about this stuff but i guess not, so i have been 6 week on it doing 100g EOD, i got a lot stronger a got some mass gains, but not what i expected (i know why now). So the question is, He sold me 2 little bottles of HCG with 5000iu each, how should i take it? he told me to use 2 doses of 5000iu, one tomorrow and the other one in 5 days.. what do you guys think? And which cycle would you guys recommend me to try in a couple of month, ive been training for about year and a half, but it want to take it to the next level and get a lot bigger, i want to gain about 20 pounds of lean muscle. Thanks for the help in advance!!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 16, 2016)

I dont like the fact your blaming someone else for your lack of research..The dealer did his job by making a sale so he did know his stuff..u didnt


----------



## virtuosofalp (Apr 16, 2016)

Well he told me that it was going to make me gain a lot of muscle, so he lied to make a sell. i dont respect that. maybe you do, whats so wrong with trusting someone? Now im making some research to avoid this happening again. Putting that aside, can you help me?


----------



## Govols (Apr 16, 2016)

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/2550-The-Art-of-Coming-Off-Steroids


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 16, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> I dont like the fact your blaming someone else for your lack of research..The dealer did his job by making a sale so he did know his stuff..u didnt



He was clearly misled. We see a lot of this. At least he gets it now... ****ing scumbags out there need to die


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 16, 2016)

Skip the hcg.

Run clomid  25mg every day for 4 weeks
Run Nolvadex every day for 4 weeks at 20mg.

You need to start this right away.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Apr 16, 2016)

you probably want to go to the doctor and get some blood work done also bud bet your cholesterol is shot. Not that it won't rebound but you may just want a physical to see what damage was done . Since your on the know now take time and do the research and run a proper pct , chances are you will bounce back .. At least I did when I went through almost the exact same scenario . Good luck


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Apr 16, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Skip the hcg.
> 
> Run clomid  25mg every day for 4 weeks
> Run Nolvadex every day for 4 weeks at 20mg.
> ...



there you go proper research


----------



## silvereyes87 (Apr 16, 2016)

Local source told me to start my cycle with a gram of test a week, and 500 mg of deca first 4 weeks. Then he told me next 4 weeks follow with tren.he then went on to tell me all I needed for ai was exestame and proviron. I'm so thankful for the board for allowing me to not **** myself up.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 16, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> He was clearly misled. We see a lot of this. At least he gets it now... ****ing scumbags out there need to die



you cant rely on a drug dealer to give you a lesson in aas...they will say anything to sell what they have on hand for the highest price they can..Its up to the user to know what he needs..


----------



## virtuosofalp (Apr 16, 2016)

Thanks for the answers guys!! Im feeling great tho, i still going to get some blood work done, and take clomid and nolva.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 16, 2016)

Do some note research and figure out what u should have ran for a first cycle and come back with your proposed cycle. After that we will help u out. Good luck.


----------

